# Firmware build v8.1 2018.28.6 feb67af (8/18/18)



## sdmodel3 (Dec 16, 2017)

Nothing new in the release notes. I was on 28.2 before and had some serious vampire drain that seems to be gone. Phone key still a pain and works well 75% of the time.


----------



## sdmodel3 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------

